# GlassEye's Knife & Gear Gallery



## GlassEye

I will continue adding to this as I make photographs.

I will start with my most recent acquisition: Del Ealy stainless paring knife, buckeye burl handle; atop beans I harvested a couple of days ago.


----------



## GlassEye

Doi Keijiro 270mm kiritsuke.


----------



## GlassEye

Victorinox rosewood 14in. bread knife.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Beautiful photography. What are you using to take these?

Love that little Ealy.

Thanks for sharing GlassEye.


----------



## GlassEye

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Beautiful photography. What are you using to take these?
> 
> Love that little Ealy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing GlassEye.


Thanks, I am using a Nikon D80 almost always with a Nikon 50mm f/1.4D lens.


----------



## GlassEye

Just finished the natural stone polish on this one. You can see a couple of low spots in the grind on the right side.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Great pics and knives. And I honestly don't see any low spots.


----------



## heirkb

Nice work on that polish. There was no way to get at those low spots with a fingerstone?


----------



## GlassEye

heirkb said:


> Nice work on that polish. There was no way to get at those low spots with a fingerstone?



I might try breaking off a tiny piece to get those spots if I ever feel the motivation, but the deep etch makes it difficult without stone flatteing the surface first.


----------



## Namaxy

Beautiful knives Glass. Great photography as well!


----------



## GlassEye

K Sabatier Carbon 12" chef


----------

